# Furry Prank



## Zenia (Dec 14, 2011)

I usually don't like "Just For Laughs: Gags" at all (I just like the stand up version)... but I found this one amusing!

[yt]RhUA0UwRwIQ[/yt]


----------



## Saiko (Dec 14, 2011)

Hehehe, I giggled x3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 14, 2011)

The funniest part for me was the title. I blame the laugh track.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 14, 2011)

haha, me gusta.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 14, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The funniest part for me was the title.


hehe It is kinda funny!


----------



## johnpm995 (Dec 14, 2011)

The music matches up perfectly with your avatar. Oh, and the video was pretty good too.


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 15, 2011)

The paramedics... are they in on it?

Cause if theyre not, fail on them for not staying with their patient.


----------



## Nerts (Dec 15, 2011)

Riyeko said:


> The paramedics... are they in on it?
> 
> Cause if theyre not, fail on them for not staying with their patient.


Considering they point out the camera to the person they might just be.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 15, 2011)

Hahaha, great gag, but gotta hate the laugh track.
And yes, the paramedics are always in these


----------



## Sar (Dec 15, 2011)

Rahahahahahaa!!!
The first one alone made me die laughing.


----------

